# Teich mit Bachlauf selber bauen



## Gina (28. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mir überlegt in meinem Garten einen kleinen Teich mit einem Bachlauf anzulegen. Nun habe ich mal ein bisschen im Internet geschaut, allerdings habe ich noch nicht richtig herausgefunden, was für eine Pumpe ich für den Bachlauf benötige. Der Teich soll ein Volumen von 150Litern haben, der Bachlauf soll ca. 2 Meter lang und ca. 60cm hoch sein, das Wasser soll langsam fließen, kein Wasserfall, so dass mir unten alle Steine wegfliegen. Nun weiß ich nicht, welche Pumpe ich nehmen kann, sie darf ja auch keine zu hohe Leistung haben, nicht dass sie den Teich leer pumpt bevor das Wasser wieder unten angekommen ist.
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen und sagen, wie hoch die Leistung sein müsste.

Danke

Gina


----------



## axel (28. März 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Bachlauf selber bauen*

Hallo Gina herzlich Willkommen :Willkommen2

Mit Deinem Teichvolumen kann was nicht stimmen , 150 Liter wär ein bischen sehr wenig.
An sonsten hab ich einen Link, da kannst Du die richtige Pumpenstärke heraussuchen 
http://www.hobbygartenteich.de/Seiten/Berechnungen.htm
Schön das Du zu uns gefunden hast
Schreib uns mal die richtige Teichgröße und wie breit der Bach werden soll .Wenn Du Fotos vom Platz hast wo der Teich hin soll , wärs auch Super .

Lg
axel


----------



## Gina (28. März 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Bachlauf selber bauen*

Ich habe leider nur sehr wenig Platz in meinem Garten.
Habe im Internet ein Bachlaufset gefunden, ich bin mir allerdings nicht sicher ob die Pumpe ausreicht. Dazu würde ich dann einen Teich mit 150Litern kaufen.

http://www.quelle.de/is-bin/INTERSH...4s%3dbachlauf&fh_eds=%c3%9f&fh_refview=search

Gruß Gina


----------



## axel (28. März 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Bachlauf selber bauen*

Hallo Gina 

Die Pumpe ist für die Bachlaufschalen zugeschnitten . Wenn Du ne stärkere Pumpe nimmst laufen die Schalen über .
Wieviel Platz hast Du den zur Verfügung ? Der 150 Liter Teich passt nicht zu dem Bachlaufset
würd ich sagen.

Lg
axel


----------



## Gina (28. März 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Bachlauf selber bauen*

Hier eine Zeichnung

Gruß Gina


----------



## axel (28. März 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Bachlauf selber bauen*

Hallo Gina 

Willst Du Dir ne Teichschale besorgen oder selbst einen Teich bauen ?
Der Platz ist wirklich nicht viel.
Wenn Du ihn selbst baust, kommt Frau vielleicht auf so 500 Liter . Man müsste dann mehr in die Tiefe gehen . Der Teich soll doch nur für Pflanzen sein ?
Das wär dann schon OK.
Vielleicht melden sich ja noch unsere Miniteich Experten 

Lg
axel


----------



## Gina (28. März 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Bachlauf selber bauen*

Ich habe das Set gesehen und wollte dies gerne haben. Dann habe ich auf dem Bild einen Teich gesehen den ich mir ebenfalls fertig kaufen möchte. Ich möchte den Teich eigentlich nur fürs Auge bzw. fürs Ohr haben


----------



## axel (28. März 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Bachlauf selber bauen*

Hallo Gina

schau mal hier 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Gartenteich-Teic...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

das wär meiner Meinung die passende Größe für das Bachlaufset
Ich find das Set aus Klasse !

Lg
axel


----------



## Gina (28. März 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Bachlauf selber bauen*

Was wäre denn deiner Meinung das Problem wenn ich einen so kleinen Teich nehme?
Ansonsten müsste ich mal ein bißchen probieren. Habe mir das gerade auf der Zeichnung angeschaut gehen würde das auch.


----------



## axel (28. März 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Bachlauf selber bauen*

Hallo Gina

Ich finde je mehr Wasser desdo besser . Es passen mehr Pflanzen rein und es sieht auch schöner aus.
Ob nun durch die 1000 Liter/Stunde Pumpe zuviel Wasser aus dem kleinen Teich hohlt ,müsste ich auch erst probieren .
Ich würd sagen wir warten erst noch auch andere Meinungen .

Lg
axel


----------



## WERNER 02 (28. März 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Bachlauf selber bauen*

Hi Gina

Guck mal hier!!

http://www.hobbygartenteich.de/Seiten/Berechnungen.htm


----------



## Gina (29. März 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Bachlauf selber bauen*

Hallo,

danke für den Link demnach brauche ich allerdings eine 4000er Pumpe.
Ist das nicht etwas viel?
Ich mächte ja keinen Sturzbach haben?

Gruß Gina


----------



## axel (29. März 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Bachlauf selber bauen*

Hallo Gina 

Bei den Bachlaufschalen die Du kaufen möchtest ist eine passende Pumpe dabei .
Probier das ruhig mit Deinem 150l Teich . Es kommen bei der Pumpe die dabei ist ja nur 16 Liter die Minute aus und wieder in den Teich. Aber wie schon geschrieben ich würd ne 500 Liter Schale nehmen wenn sie hinpasst . 

Lg
axel


----------



## andreas w. (29. März 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Bachlauf selber bauen*

mahlzeit, ich möchte euch die idee mit dem 140 liter becken mit bachlauf nicht vermiesen, aber kommt da nicht ein wasserproblem auf?

wenn "nur" 140L wasser zur verfügung stehen und der bachlauf auch einiges an wasser benötigt - wie sag ich´s jetzt passend? - der bachlauf muss tag und nacht durchlaufen. wenn er abgeschaltet wird, kann das becken überlaufen und beim nächsten einschalten ist dann zu wenig wasser vorhanden.

zweitens verdunstet tagsüber durch den bachlauf warscheinlich so viel wasser, dass ständig nachgefüllt werden müßte.

mein persönlicher tip: bei so einem kleinen becken (entschuldigung, iss so) würde ich den bachlauf relativ kurz halten, um den wasserschwund so gering als möglich zu halten.

wie gesagt, kein miesepeter, aber mal gut durchdenken, ob das so einen sinn macht.

viel spass dabei - beim teich natürlich.


----------

